# Picnic Ham



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Not really cooking yet but may turn in to such at another time. Right now it's a gloat.
Got 5 ready to eat picnic hams this morning for $0.89/lb, about 55 lbs total. This will be made into various things later. Store was having a sale and I had room for the in the frig. Could have put 6 in there but limit was 5. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok I’ll sound like I live under a rock but what’s a ‘picnic’ ham.

Haven’t had ham dinner for 30 years. I did like a raisin sauce an aunt made. I love the ham salad at our deli.

PS. What’s gloat?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Ok I’ll sound like I live under a rock but what’s a ‘picnic’ ham.
> 
> Haven’t had ham dinner for 30 years. I did like a raisin sauce an aunt made. I love the ham salad at our deli.
> 
> PS. What’s gloat?


Gloat? To contemplate or dwell on one's own success or another's misfortune with smugness or malignant pleasure. " his enemies gloated over his death."
A Picnic ham is the shank or butt portion of a hog cured and smoked as for traditional ham.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Spiral ham is on sale this week as well, 89 cents a lb. 
guess I have to pick up another one.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Same store I got the hams at also had spiral sliced hams for $0.97/lb. For my usage I wanted the unsliced besides I save a few coins.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nibbling away at a shank portion ham I cooked a couple days ago, yummy. I will boil it down for soup soon, another yummy. $69 a pound for a 10 pound treat makes snacking extra enjoyable.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Gloat? To contemplate or dwell on one's own success or another's misfortune with smugness or malignant pleasure. " his enemies gloated over his death."
> A Picnic ham is the shank or butt portion of a hog cured and smoked as for traditional ham.


Gottcha! The butt end is what I buy for Pulled Pork in the crockpot.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> *$69* a pound


Wow! 😄

Where have you been?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Gloat? To contemplate or dwell on one's own success or another's misfortune with smugness or malignant pleasure. " his enemies gloated over his death."
> A Picnic ham is the shank or butt portion of a hog cured and smoked as for traditional ham.


I think I am a bit older than you but around here when I was a boy that was not what a picnic ham was. I have not seen one for at least 40 years but what they were then was was a very small ham. I suspect from the shoulder and smoked. Okay I had to look that up and it appears that is what they were: what is a picnic ham? - Google Search

You got one heck of a deal and I already froze mine.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> I think I am a bit older than you but around here when I was a boy that was not what a picnic ham was. I have not seen one for at least 40 years but what they were then was was a very small ham. I suspect from the shoulder and smoked. Okay I had to look that up and it appears that is what they were: what is a picnic ham? - Google Search
> 
> You got one heck of a deal and I already froze mine.


Same thing I bought except they didn't have the butt just the shank.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

What you pictured is just a one end of of a large ham. The center slices are removed and sold at a premium price. The butt and shank ends are spiral sliced, or not, and sold at a discount price to cheap eaters like us. I buy one every Christmas, eat for a week, freeze a bunch of slices and chop the small pieces and bone trimming for fried rice. Most years they are discounted again at Easter.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Gottcha! The butt end is what I buy for Pulled Pork in the crockpot.


You don't use ham for pulled pork (barbecue). You use Boston butt which is the from the front shoulder of a hog. Ham is the rear shoulder.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------

